# Coconut husk Helmet



## discombobulated_conundrum (Aug 2, 2008)

From the land of killer volcanos, shoe-loving dictators, the "I-love-you" virus, Jeepneys and more comes the ultimate eco-conscious head protection. The Nutshell Coco Helmet.:band: I kid you nut!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

The many uses of coconuts










"Brave Sir Robin ran away!"

*bangs coconuts together*


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Even the natives need to use protection. :ihih:


----------



## discombobulated_conundrum (Aug 2, 2008)

You'll never know what lurks in the bush :ihih:


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Fake.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I actually think that it would do very well at absorbing impact, the trouble lies in making it fit properly and comfortably - If you've ever tried to husk a dry coconut you would understand.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

LyNx said:


> I actually think that it would do very well at absorbing impact, the trouble lies in making it fit properly and comfortably - If you've ever tried to husk a dry coconut you would understand.


That's simple. Have a plastic surgeon reshape your head to fit the helmet.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

It might protect you from falling coconuts.


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

I doubt there are coconuts big enough to ever fit one of my riding buddies.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Hawg said:


> That's simple. Have a plastic surgeon reshape your head to fit the helmet.


That IS pretty simple. Made my appointment* with the surgeon today!¡!

Thanks, Hawgster!

*My surgeon also deals meth, so he answers his phone 24/7.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Hawg said:


> That's simple. Have a plastic surgeon reshape your head to fit the helmet.


If you're not in a hurry, you could watch Keeping Up With the Kardashians every day and gradually your head will shrink.


----------



## discombobulated_conundrum (Aug 2, 2008)

At first I thought it was a fake. Then our city mayor started supporting it as some indigenous livelihood project. Each one sells for less than 10 US$ according to their FB page.


----------



## discombobulated_conundrum (Aug 2, 2008)

Biohazard74 said:


> I doubt there are coconuts big enough to ever fit one of my riding buddies.


Coconuts, like bewbs, come in all sizes.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Exactly.


discombobulated_conundrum said:


> Coconuts, like bewbs, come in all sizes.
> 
> 
> Biohazard74 said:
> ...


They make excellent saddles in a pinch, just need some good ol Gorilla tape and some proper padded shorts


----------

